# Cardio & Conditioning for the Sport



## Shai Hulud (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello again, MT.

Just before high noon earlier today I finished my first morning training for conditioning and cardio fitness in lieu of my recently-realized desire to enter the fray of MMA. I'm working with Martin Rooney's _Warrior Cardio _program, and I've just gone through the first few bodyweight and kettlebell super-set circuits. Draining stuff, that.

I'm slowly discovering for myself that training for MMA-specific cardiovascular fitness is worlds away from just training for self-defense in general. Volume and intensity have definitely been ramped up, and although that first session was a real grind it was real fun. 

How do you lot here train for sport-specific S&C for MMA? I'd love to get some tips, advice, and maybe compare notes. As is I'm still reliant on material from Martin Rooney as well as from the RKC Community. Your input and sharing of experiences would be most welcome. 

Thanks, 
Ally


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2014)

Core strength, core strength, core strength. 

Not MMA myself, but I suspect you'll find that cardio training for many athletics in general is a lot more rigorous than the cardio in training for self-defense.  Much like folks that are training for other serious physical pursuits are likely training at a much higher level than folks that go to a health club to walk delicately on a treadmill.

I volunteer as a search and rescue medic (strange hobby) which requires me to hike up a mountain with a pack weighing 20kg/45lbs or more.   Currently I'm doing HIIT training for cardio and for strength, I'm all about weight bearing for a stronger core.  A short local hike with  30kg/65lbs on my back transforms a walk in to the woods to a brutal workout.    You will likely want something a bit more rounded than what I do, but even so, much will come down to how strong your core is.  

Welcome, Ally, great to have you here


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you and cheers, Carol. 

One of the little programs I follow from RKC Instructor Mark Reifkind revolves around the kettlebell swing, which mainly targets the core, glutes and hamstrings (I'm a sucker for the kettlebells like that). With the program though I lift nothing close to what you do - as is I only train with a 35-pound kettlebell; I may consider moving up to a 40+lb one throughout the winter. 

I'm curious now. How does your HIIT training with that weight on your back work?


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2014)

It doesn't.   My HIIT is cardio I do little or no weight.  Jogging, no weight.  Biking, minimal weight.  The interval training comes from wearing the pack while riding up hills or trying to meet certain time/cadence goals.  The heavy pack is much closer to steady-state.


----------



## Buka (Nov 12, 2014)

Just get up, go to the gym and work your *** off, repeat.

It doesn't matter if you are training for actual competition in MMA or are just trying to get in the same shape necessary for MMA, all you have to do is go train. Fast forward a year from now and you'll be a much different Martial Artist/figher than you are now. MMA consists of a lot of different skill sets, all of them will jack up your cardio and endurance. Just go gettum', kiddo.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 18, 2015)

Carol said:


> It doesn't.   My HIIT is cardio I do little or no weight.  Jogging, no weight.  Biking, minimal weight.  The interval training comes from wearing the pack while riding up hills or trying to meet certain time/cadence goals.  The heavy pack is much closer to steady-state.





Buka said:


> Just get up, go to the gym and work your *** off, repeat.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are training for actual competition in MMA or are just trying to get in the same shape necessary for MMA, all you have to do is go train. Fast forward a year from now and you'll be a much different Martial Artist/figher than you are now. MMA consists of a lot of different skill sets, all of them will jack up your cardio and endurance. Just go gettum', kiddo.


So hello, guys. I've noted what both of you've said on this post all those weeks back. To give you folks an update, I've relocated to St. Petersburg for graduate school and I enrolled at a nearby Sambo club/school nearby. Only a few weeks into training as a novice and I'm already doing 100m sprints and long drawn out jogs for high performance cardio and endurance respectively. The sledgehammer training and tactical pull-ups also started last weekend and that may take some time getting used to. 

I may consider buying myself a bike sooner or later. For now, my home gym will have to make do with kettlebells and jump rope.


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Could I ask what tactical pullups are? Weird things come to mind but I'm sure they are wrong....


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2015)

Hill sprints.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 18, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> Could I ask what tactical pullups are? Weird things come to mind but I'm sure they are wrong....


They're basically pull-ups without the thumb. 



drop bear said:


> Hill sprints.


My Waterloo, yes. I have difficulty (or lack motivation) with inclines. I hear the trick's to sprint up the hill and jog on the way down for active recovery, yes?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> My Waterloo, yes. I have difficulty (or lack motivation) with inclines. I hear the trick's to sprint up the hill and jog on the way down for active recovery, yes?



it depends on the incline and how solid your legs are after the run up.


----------

